# British Super Bikes at Oulton Park.



## -Oy- (May 1, 2022)

Bennetts British Super Bikes at Oulton Park today.

These things can SHIFT!!!

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## Pinky (May 1, 2022)

I would love to see these bikes racing. In my 20's, I met a Brit who was a racer. Unfortunately, my girlfriend was enamored with him, but, he had to get back to his first love.

Wonderful clarity in these photos.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 1, 2022)

Fantastic pictures. I got addicted to playing a computer game called "Super Bike"...I played it until I beat it. It took about 6 months.


----------



## Bellbird (May 2, 2022)

I enjoy seeing the Classic motor bikes, 
https://www.motorcyclemecca.nz/


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2022)

Great photos.


----------



## RnR (May 2, 2022)

Stunning photos ... so clear.


----------



## -Oy- (May 3, 2022)

Thanks folks


----------



## JonSR77 (May 3, 2022)

who doesn't love motorcycles??? I do...

I have two fun little biker anecdotes if folks are interested. Uh, not the racing bikers...the other kind.

So, I was hitchhiking around the US in 1980. I had done some hiking in the Badlands and then in the Black Hills. It was right around the time of the Sturgis biker rally.

So I pop into town to do my laundry. It was a large bunch of nice housewives and the hippie from the road. Which, of course, was weird. And then a biker...and I mean, a full blown biker wearing a cut...he comes in to do his laundry. And the biker is super, super, super embarrassed to be there. He just has no clue what to do with himself there. And I watched as he very very gently, excused himself around the nice gals...and did his laundry and cowered in a corner. It was like watching a lion tip toe around his cage or something??? Anyway, I found it enormously amusing.

Later that trip, I was just north of the Golden Gate Bridge. I was in a kind of rest stop off the highway. Being the weirdo I am, I am eating a grapefruit, like an orange, just holding the whole thing in my hand and chomping away at it.

This big crowd of actual Hell's Angels, drives into the rest area...maybe 20 guys. One guy takes one look at me...sees this weirdo and yells out..."HEY! Nice grapefruit!" 

Now, I know I am about 10 seconds from getting jumped and beaten to a pulp. 

Luckily, my comedy genie kicked in. I knew I had another grapefruit in my pack. 

I pulled it out, went into a football quarterback's stance...and yelled out, "Blue - 22, Red - 33...hut, hut, hut..." And I drew back like a football quarterback and launched that grapefruit in the air...to the biker. He was good length away. I always had a decent arm. And he caught it, like a football. Immediately the two of us were kids again. And he just thought that was the funniest thing. He looked at me, gave me a thumbs up and just let me go.


----------



## Lara (May 3, 2022)

@-Oy- Your photos are unbelievable!! Great job and a pleasure to view.


----------



## -Oy- (May 3, 2022)

Thanks for the great and fun comments folks


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 8, 2022)

Many years ago when I was a student in N. Ireland, I followed the 'road races' there.  Unlike the  'short circuit' races like Oulton park, these were held on public roads which were closed for the duration of the race.   My favourite was the North West 200 and at the Ulster Grand Prix, I saw some of the 'greats' like Mile Hailwood, Phil Read, Bill Ivy, Angel Nieto and the legend, Giacomo Agostini.


----------

